# One can always dream...



## tasel (17 August 2012)

I had a dream the other day. It was set in one of the future Olympic games. And my horse and I won dressage gold.  (as if that would ever happen) I was highly disappointed when I woke up, and the euphoria vanished from my system.

Told OH about it, and suddenly he went silent.

Me: What's wrong?
OH: You said, you can normally tell when you're dreaming?
Me: OK, I didn't with that one.
OH: And you were riding YOUR horse...
Me: So?
OH: And she actually completed a dressage test without a temper tantrum?
*Silence*
Me: Yeees? Though she did run off when we did the victory lap or something.
OH: Right.

I guess I've watched too much Olympics!!! Oh well, one can always dream...


----------



## JenHunt (17 August 2012)

ah bless you! 
though I know the sort of dream you mean....


----------



## tasel (17 August 2012)

So I'm not the only sad person dreaming this stuff?


----------

